# New guy



## Conch times (Apr 29, 2012)

Hello all this is my first post on your site,hope I'm in the right place for this. Anyways, I have been digging in some material that came from a late 1800s dump in key west. I was hoping someone here might know about bottles found down in south Florida. One of the bottles I found says A.L.Pendleton pharmacist key west fla. and has a little pic on the side that says pure drugs.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Apr 29, 2012)

wasnt south florida under water 100 years ago?  maybe that was 10000 years...
 There arent a whole lot of antique medicines from Florida.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Apr 29, 2012)

Try this...

 Andrew Lewis Pendleton ...
 http://books.google.com/books?id=VeSDB5tKDagC&pg=PA64&lpg=PA64&dq=%22pendleton%22+%22pharmacy%22+%22key+west%22&source=bl&ots=0qjc_TLs7i&sig=ou7RwjRNTr7zBgTg9FChrvMx8Aw&hl=en&sa=X&ei=2NCdT-qcIOrv0gHu66CcDw&ved=0CEgQ6AEwBA#v=onepage&q=%22pendleton%22%20%22pharmacy%22%20%22key%20west%22&f=false


----------



## Conch times (Apr 29, 2012)

Wow,that was quick! This must be the guy, I wonder what was in the bottle.


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 29, 2012)

Hey Jay,

 Welcome, and thanks for telling us of your dug Pendleton. Pictures go a long way in helping us tell you more, so please post some.

 "Dr. A.L. Pendleton was born in Elizabeth City, North Carolina, in 1855. He received his early schooling in the Elizabeth City Academy, and later was sent to Hartford, Conn. where he graduated.

 Dr. Pendleton, after quitting school, entered the College of Physicians and Surgeons, Baltimore, Md., where he studied medicine for a couple of years, when he entered the Jefferson Medical College of Philadelphia, where he graduated with high honor on March 29th, 1884.

 After leaving College Dr. Pendleton settled in Cornyock, N.C., where he practised his profession for  about one year, when he determined to join his brother, Hon. C.B. Pendleton, in Key West, Fla., arrived here about the middle of 1885: and in September of the same year he began the drug business on the corner of Elizabeth and Eaton streets, where his present large and handsome drug store is now situated, and where he has since remained, each year increasing his trade and adding largely to his stock.

 Dr. A.L. Pendleton has succeeded in winning the confidence and respect, both as a citizen and physician, of every one who knows him, and stands at the head of his profession in Key West." From page 31, The Daily Equator-Democrat, March 1889.


----------



## Conch times (Apr 29, 2012)

Sorry but I'm not any good on a computer. I wish I could post up some pics cause I have found around 300 bottles total. The people that I dig with have found just as many I'm sure.  Most are not hard to find on the Internet but I can't find some of them. Thanks for the help by the way.


----------



## Conch times (May 1, 2012)

Just testing the picture upload feature.


----------



## surfaceone (May 2, 2012)

Hey Jay,

 You've leaped the photo hurdle in one bound. Well done.

 Is the Pendleton a coming attraction?  Who are the above guys?


----------



## Conch times (May 6, 2012)

I wanted to get pics up so bad that I asked my buddy to help, so he pulls out his iPhone and gets the above pic loaded up like nothing. So I take a bunch of pictures with an iPad and take it to him to show me how to get them posted and we could not figure it out. I'm bummed cause I think I got some good pics. Guess I need to get an iPhone.


----------



## Conch times (May 6, 2012)

image]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 6, 2012)

It is a simple processes   man

 1 click "embed picture in post.Check goes in the box.
 2 click "click here to upload.
 3 A box comes up--"Select a file to upload" Click browse.
 4 Select a picture from where ever you save your pix. 
 5 make sure the pic is---->Max. 200KB;
 gif/txt/jpg are supported 

  fallow those steps and you got your self a posted picture.  You don't need no stinking  <> Phone[]


----------



## Conch times (May 7, 2012)

Sorry for being a pain but I did exactly what you said and it did not work either. The only computer I have is an iPad, should it work the same?


----------



## surfaceone (May 7, 2012)

Hey Jay,

 I think you may need an App for that. See This Thread.

 Aside from this issue, how do you like the iPad?


----------



## Conch times (May 7, 2012)

I don't know much about computers but I love to play with this thing!  Is that conch fritters I see, makes me feel at home. Of course you could just be making fun cause I can't get a pic on here. I will try to think you were being nice.


----------



## RED Matthews (May 7, 2012)

Hello Conch times;  I wondered if you have read my newbie often posted review of the marks on old bottles that tell you about the older ones you dig.  If you ask I can email it to you.  RED Matthews


----------



## surfaceone (May 7, 2012)

> Is that conch fritters I see, makes me feel at home.


 
 Happy conch fritters, man. 

 Meant as a welcoming gesture in whole. I'm encouraging you to figure out the way of the ipad, cuz I never laid a hand on one. 

 I do like photos. Did you see that other thread? How'd you post that first photo?


----------



## Conch times (May 8, 2012)

Yes I looked at the thread, I happen to dig with that powerhead guy, he was asking that to help me I think.he is also the one who posted that pic you see above.


----------



## Powerhead (May 8, 2012)

I sure hope he can figure it out soon!

  I still have totes full of bottles I haven't even cleaned yet. Like 15 of them!

 Should be an interesting summer.


----------



## Powerhead (May 8, 2012)

Surfaceone,

 Fitters are for the tourist. Locals are....I mean eat Fried Conch!


----------



## beendiggin (May 8, 2012)

Looks like you are in a good site with plenty to dig through.   I was in Daytona one year on a construction site and I dug some bottles from the 1930's era...found a nice purpled Moxie mug.  Wish i still had it but I was young and just thought about the money I'd get for it.   Now I know better about selling my nice finds.  Anyway, welcome and good luck digging and posting pics.


----------



## Powerhead (May 8, 2012)

We are definetly in it!

 We are finding stuff from the early 1800's to early 1900's with a few Bic pens & rubber bands thrown in!


----------



## epackage (May 8, 2012)

I look forward to your cleaned up pics...


----------



## Conch times (May 8, 2012)

https://i297.photobucket.com/albums/mm214/conchss/Bottles/fb3370f0.jpg


----------



## Conch times (May 8, 2012)

http://s297.photobucket.com/albums/mm214/conchss/Bottles/


----------



## Conch times (May 8, 2012)

Guess I put it out there for all to see but at least I got them on here. Now I need to get some more pics.


----------



## epackage (May 8, 2012)

Some great inks there, please post a pic of the yellow and blue inks and pic's of their bottome as well if you can....put your link in between the


----------



## Conch times (May 8, 2012)

Do you mean the cone inks or the umbrellas?


----------



## Conch times (May 8, 2012)

Guess its the umbrellas. I'll get them up soon I hope.


----------



## Wheelah23 (May 8, 2012)

You've found some fantastic bottles! These deserve a better cleaning and pictures... They're very collectible and quite valuable, especially the umbrellas!


----------



## Conch times (May 8, 2012)

[https://i297.photobucket.com/albums/mm214/conchss/Bottles/9df9947f.jpgimage][/IMG]


----------



## Conch times (May 8, 2012)

Oops let me try this again


----------



## Conch times (May 8, 2012)

https://i297.photobucket.com/albums/mm214/conchss/Bottles/9df9947f.jpg


----------



## epackage (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Powerhead (May 8, 2012)

Jay,

 After you upload the image make sure to check the little box that says "embed picture with post." Or something like that so the pic show with the post.


----------



## Conch times (May 8, 2012)

I swear I'm trying to paste within the lines, can't I get some credit for the effort damit. JK. Anyways I'll keep tryin and I will try the whole embed pic in post thing too. Thanks


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 8, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Conch times
> 
> I don't know much about computers but I love to play with this thing!  Is that conch fritters I see, makes me feel at home. Of course you could just be making fun cause I can't get a pic on here. I will try to think you were being nice.


 

 Oh No Surf would never make fun.[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 8, 2012)

I would be lost with out my "Desk Top"  I Pad shmy Pad[]


----------



## epackage (May 8, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Powerhead
> 
> Jay,
> 
> After you upload the image make sure to check the little box that says "embed picture with post." Or something like that so the pic show with the post.


 He's not imbedding the image, he's posting an image link, this info is incorrect*...DO NOT* click the embed post button when posting images the way you are...

 Conch just make sure the first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is at the end of your link...


----------



## Conch times (May 8, 2012)

Can you take your "Desk Top" with you and watch whatever you want whenever you want? Try dragging that bitch in the bathroom to snap the carrot and then not get caught by your wife or your kids.Good Luck!


----------



## surfaceone (May 8, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Conch times
> 
> Oops let me try this again


 
 Hey Jay,

 You'll get it. It's a bit of a learning curve...

 I'm glad you came to the Blue Pages to share your discoveries. You've found some great looking stuff from the few glimpses you've given us.

 I think Connor is probably having a touch of DÃ©jÃ  vu, umbrella wise. [8D]

 So how'd you start the digging of this old glass stuff, anyhow? Have you visited the former home of these dirt piles? Key West, man, it's been a heck of a long time since I've visited "Thompson's Island." Y'all may be our southernmost US diggers.

 I'm looking forward to learning more, and seeing your discoveries. And here's the guy that started the discussion:


----------



## Conch times (May 8, 2012)

That's the one,thanks for the welcome I look forward to learning from you guys. The material came from a construction site here in town. From the looks of the google maps it was the perfect place for your basic old dump site from what we can figure. Hope to get some good pics up soon and some good stories too.


----------



## Wheelah23 (May 8, 2012)

Deja vu is right, surface... []

 Conch man, get back to that construction site! You never get the chance to find umbrella inks like that! GET BACK THERE NOW!


----------



## beendiggin (May 9, 2012)

Those inks are so nice.  Very good luck to find those.   I would be on that site just about 24-7 and hitting it hard.  Damn the torpedoes!


----------



## Conch times (May 9, 2012)

Trust me, between me my buddy powerhead and a couple other hounds it's a very popular pile of dirt right now. Hoping to hit it hard this weakend!  You game powerhead?


----------



## cc6pack (May 9, 2012)

Jay

 Nothing to do with your bottles but your screen name remineds of my favorite Bimini song "Conch ain't got no bone"


----------



## Conch times (May 9, 2012)

not sure if this will be right but here it goes. This one is about 3 inches high and it has writing going from the top to the bottom. The first word is Die,any ideas what this is bottle gurus?


----------



## surfaceone (May 9, 2012)

Hey Jay,

 Bravo on posting the photo!

 That looks like a good one. Have you tried ye olde magnifying glass, or maybe a rubbing...


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: Conch times
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Jay,...Really cool find....Lovin' it!


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Conch times
> 
> Can you take your "Desk Top" with you and watch whatever you want whenever you want? Try dragging that bitch in the bathroom to snap the carrot and then not get caught by your wife or your kids.Good Luck!


 [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]  Seriously Great glass your posting   [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif] The Med with the flared lip is probably German in origin.Again, Great bottles


----------



## Conch times (May 9, 2012)

I tried to go around it to make out what it says but it's all so close together and some spots are hard to make out. Magnifying glass is a good idea, I need to try that.


----------



## Conch times (May 9, 2012)

.   My friend has a bottle book that says D T Sweeny was the first bottler in key west.  It says he had a shop on solaris hill here in key west around 1870.


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 9, 2012)

If you can post the rest of the embossing I can ask my Mom who is skilled at old Germanic language translation to give it a whirl for you. If it turns out to be English I hope it doesnt say................. Be sure to drink your ovaltine!![8D]   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdA__2tKoIU


----------



## druggistnut (May 10, 2012)

Hey Jay, 
 Welcome to ABN. Wish I was in Key West right now  :>)
 You guys aren't getting any grief from the construction folks??
 Your fourth picture in the photo bucket series-- two bottles to our right of the NU-Grape. What does that one say on it? It is a blob soda or beer.
 The Sweeny bottles are sodas. Could we please see the bottom of them? They look like Matthew Gravitating Stopper bottles. That long neck and doughnut lip are normally a dead give-away.
 Bill


----------



## Conch times (May 10, 2012)

I happen to work for the company doing the excavation so theres no problem there.im guessing you are talking about the blue one, it says J & E Mahooney Portsmouth VA on it. I will try to get some better pics up after work. This is so cool that you guys are interested in what we are finding, I hope to keep hearing from you guys.thanks for all the comments and the help as well.


----------



## Conch times (May 10, 2012)

i wrote down the letters as best i could make out, if you dont mind i will post them when i get off work. maybe it can be translated, i would sure like to know what it says.


----------



## SAbottles (May 10, 2012)

Hi Jay, I can tell you a bit about the bottle with writing downwards all around it. Out here it is commonly called "Wonderessens" . The writing reads ~ " Die Keiserliche Priviliegirt Altonatiche W. Kronessents".  The W stands for Wonder.

 Very roughly translated it reads ~ The Wonder Crown Essence of Altona, with Imperial Warranty.

 It was a preparation made from aromatic herbs with aloes, myrrh, camphor, liquorice and gentian. It is still used today for constipation, winds and indigestion.


----------



## SAbottles (May 10, 2012)

They come in a wide variety of colours, greens, aqua and a quite rare brown. The product has been around since the late 1700s and some of the early bottles are rather nice.




 The left hand one in this shot has a crudely flared lip - sadly not pontilled.
    This gives some idea of the difficulty in photographing the embossing. Best method would be a you-tube video, turning the bottle slowly!





 A closer up (mainly showing I need to dust my bottles more often!)


----------



## Conch times (May 10, 2012)

Jay can barely post a picture on here and you want him to do a Youtube video??

 Oh Boy.

 I think you pretty much filled him in with the above post.

 Thanks to all of you for the help with our questions.


----------



## Conch times (May 10, 2012)

.      Here is today's candidate, can't find much on this one.  Btw I was on the computer at work today witch happens to be a fellow members computer. Anyways I signed on and then he made the above post under my screen name. Now don't get me wrong, I do some stupid shit but I don't Speek in the third person.


----------



## Conch times (May 10, 2012)

.          Nothing special on this one but I was wondering what happened to it.   Was it heat maybe?


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 10, 2012)

Dangit all, someone has to buy me an iPad or iPhone or Backberry or... well something and everything smarter than I am. 
 I can't rewrite the tute for everything that comes out without some help or experience.
 Anyway, really nice stuff I'm seeing on my year 2000 Gateway. [][][]
 Keep'em comein'!!


----------



## surfaceone (May 10, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Conch times
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hey Jay,

 Nice pair. The amber is a melty to my way of thinking.

 "Notes for BENJAMIN FRANKLIN RIDGELL:
 List of registered voters in the city of New York, for the year 1880 
 Date of Publication: 1881 
 Subjects: New York (N.Y.) -- Voting registers., New York (State) -- New York County -- New York 

 Bensel's Directory of The City and Island of Key West 1887 

 Benjamin F. Ridgell......(Porter and Ridgell) 

 Bensel's Directory of The City and Island of Key West 1888 

 Dentists, Over Porter's & Ridgell's Drug Store, opp Stone Church 
 Office Hours 9-1 3-6 Key West, Florida 

 1870 Columbia Co. Florida census, Lake City Township, pg. 420 

 James Henry............29..m....Ga. 
 Abbio E. Henry.........22...f......S.C. 
 John A. Henry............4..m......Fl. 
 Benj. F. Rigell.........20..m.......S.C. " From.

 "PORTER & RIDGELLl, Simonton cor Eaton" was the listing in the 1888 Key West Directory.  Check that for a listing for "Bottlers" and  Sweeney.


 I wonder if Porter was Dr. Joseph Yates Porter.


 [URL=http://www.keywesthistoricmarkertour.org/Markers_Detail.php?ProductID=4]From.

 **********************

 I don't know why the above links are all fouled up, but they are, and I've been trying to fix them to no avail.


----------



## tigue710 (May 11, 2012)

nice, excellent digging!  Looks like the site has some real good age to it... I have a friend Mark down your way who would love to dig with ya...


----------



## Conch times (May 11, 2012)

I'm hoping to go all day tomorrow cause the wife will have me tied up on Sunday.


----------



## Conch times (May 11, 2012)

.           Looks like mutton snapper and black fin tuna for dinner.


----------



## Conch times (May 11, 2012)

.            My meds!


----------



## Conch times (May 12, 2012)

Are these two inkwells? The bigger one says David's on it.


----------



## beendiggin (May 12, 2012)

They're called "turtles" or "igloos".  Inks for sure.


----------



## saratogadriver (May 12, 2012)

Both ink bottles.  John Moore pioneered the turtle form, and Thaddeus David used it a lot as well.    The David's appears to be greenish rather than aqua, closer to teal.  If that's so, and it's undamaged, that's a more valuable bottle, maybe 100 125 instead of 40 for a plain aqua david's turtle.  The other is a label only turtle.   Local manufacturers bought them, put ink in them and slapped their own label on them.

 Jim G




> ORIGINAL:  Conch times
> 
> Are these two inkwells? The bigger one says David's on it.


----------



## Conch times (May 12, 2012)

Cool, we have been calling them club heads cause they look like golf club heads. I have found four all together but only one David's.


----------



## Conch times (May 12, 2012)

How about these,the first one says bristols pills an the second just has H W on it.


----------



## Conch times (May 13, 2012)

OK what happened, did I break some forum edicate?  I was all jacked up on the interest you guys showed in the stuff I'm digging and then nothing. My bad if I over stepped boundaries or rubbed anyone the wrong way. I was just to be one of the gang. I hope I'm just being paranoid.


----------



## epackage (May 13, 2012)

You're just being paranoid, sometmes on the weekends things die down here, especially with the nice weather and mothers day....Great Black Fin, that's the way dinner should be...[]


----------



## Conch times (May 13, 2012)

Figured as much the wife even said why did you post that it's only been a day. I'm just that way I guess. Btw that's my nephew with the fish, as much as I would like to take the credit. I'm not a fisherman like him I only spear fish these days.


----------



## Wheelah23 (May 13, 2012)

Stop naggin' to us on the forum and get diggin'! You've been finding such awesome inks I'm on my way to Florida now... [8D]


----------



## BellwoodBoys (May 13, 2012)

Great Finds! I would love to find the inks that you've been finding.


----------



## Conch times (May 13, 2012)

Since everyone likes the inks here's another.   I think?


----------



## surfaceone (May 13, 2012)

Hey Jay,

 The Bristol's pills may be an early one from Buffalo. What's the rest of the embossing on it? Does it have the Spanish, "PILDORAS DE BRISTOL?"

 Matt shows a variant of the Bristol's Pills 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on his Medicine Nexus.

 Here's some history on Cyrenius C. Bristol.

 I also like this latest David's ink. Looking forward to cleaned up photos. Seems if the David's inks were good sellers in Key West...






 "MANUFACTURERS OF WRITING INKS, LIMPID FLUID,  Sealing Wax, WAFERS, MUCILAGE, ETC., ETC..,  127 and 120 William Street, WASHINGTON STORES, (Between John and Fulton Streets.] THADDEUS DAVIDS.	MANUFACTORY, BENJ. POMEROY	
 EstabLished 1825.
 Our STEEL. PEN BLACK INK was tested by the Moehados' Insulate in 1536, with two other well-known inks, to show their comparative qualities for permanence. The result shows our Ink to be legible, while the others are math laded. Dr. Chiffon's test, made in 1833, engraved facsimiles of which Black Ink is better adapted for State or County Records and for all purposes where it is Important that the writing should be legible fifty years hence, than Say other Ink now before the public. January 1st, 1858.

 The Independent June 30, 1858" From.


----------



## Conch times (May 13, 2012)

Thank you surfaceone for all your help. Yes the bristols Bottle does have Spanish on it, pildoras Bristol and then on the short side it has vegetables and the other side says new York.  Any idea on the H W bottle?


----------



## surfaceone (May 13, 2012)

> Any idea on the H W bottle?


 
 Hey Jay,

 I don't know for sure, but throw out as a possibility, the Howard & Willet Drug Co. of Augusta. Just a possibility...

 They were listed as specializing (somewhat) in "paints and oils" in the 1899 Augusta Directory.


----------



## Conch times (May 13, 2012)

This one has bristols and new york on it, is it the same company as the bristols pills. What is sarsaparilla for anyways cause as you can see this one is big.


----------



## surfaceone (May 13, 2012)

Jay,

 I believe that is the same Cyrenius C. Bristol.






 Sarsaparilla was very popular in the 19th Century. It has expectorant, and laxative qualities, and was supposedly a remedy for "social" diseases.


----------



## Conch times (May 13, 2012)

Man, you can't be stumped. Let me see if I can find a tough one. 
 Ok how about two,the tall one has seems all the way to the top while the short one has none.
  They both have that weird neck and no other marks.


----------



## epackage (May 13, 2012)

The tall one is known as a ladies leg bitters, very popular bottles that come in an array of colors...


----------



## Conch times (May 13, 2012)

This one says C R Scruton
                    46 market st
                     New York


----------



## epackage (May 13, 2012)

Charles Scruton was a turn of the century druggist in NYC...


----------



## surfaceone (May 13, 2012)

From.

 Possible "hanky panky" concerning Scruton's acquisition of 46 Market St.




From.


----------



## carobran (May 14, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: Conch times
> 
> Man, you can't be stumped. Let me see if I can find a tough one.
> Ok how about two,the tall one has seems all the way to the top while the short one has none.
> They both have that weird neck and no other marks.


 
 Is that a yellow pickle jar in the background? I'd like to see a pic of it if it is.


----------



## bttlmark (May 14, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: tigue710
> 
> nice, excellent digging! Looks like the site has some real good age to it... I have a friend Mark down your way who would love to dig with ya...


 
 You are right about that!
 I would drive all the way to Key West to dig some goodies!

 Those local drugstores are great finds. As are most of the others.


----------



## Conch times (May 14, 2012)

Ok so here's the yellow pickle, the only yellow I have found So far.
  I wish I could get you guys out there with us dummies, we are amatures at best. However the material is stockpilled on property owned by the company I work for and has been classified as contaminated. It will all be hauled off for proper disposal very soon that's why we dig whenever we can. I have been digging like a crazy man since it got there. I went tonight for two hours and I got two more inks two nice jars and one small medicine I think anyways. I also found a blob top of some kind.


----------



## Conch times (May 14, 2012)

Today's booty!


----------



## tigue710 (May 14, 2012)

Thats a bummer, a lot of dumps are dug up and disposed of, (where in they burn it and destroy the glass), and no one gets to enjoy the bottles.  Im sure you would if you could but it would be great to get some more guys in there before it all gets hauled away!  

 great finds, keep em coming, thanks for sharing


----------



## epackage (May 14, 2012)

Tell me I have a bed to sleep in down there and I'm on my way !!!!   LOL[8D]


----------



## carobran (May 15, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: Conch times


 I've always liked pickle jars,never seen one in citron. Maybe its just the light but does the big jar on the right hand side of your finds have a big dent in the shoulder?


----------



## Conch times (May 15, 2012)

Trust me, there are other diggers working just like me to save what we can. 
  It's just the light cause that jar has no dents in it.


----------



## Plumbata (May 16, 2012)

Sweet sweet finds Conch, Key West bottles seem to be extremely popular with collectors. Your non-local finds are superb as well, I doubt anyone here would scoff at digging in a dump like that.

 Be sure to dig as much as you can for as long as you can, I bet there are some extremely rare bottles/stoneware lurking in that fill. Probably some unknowns floating around too, which would be worth quite a bit. Your pictures make me salivate! []


----------



## bttlmark (May 16, 2012)

Does it really appear to be contaminated?
 I dug a place like that in St. Augustine. And it certainly was contaminated. Fortunately,they let all diggers go for it for a few days before hauling it all off to Georgia. It was not holding nearly as nice stuff as your site though.

 Give it all you can,and save as many of those beauties as possible!


----------



## Conch times (May 16, 2012)

It's been tested as having high levels of mercury in it.


----------



## Conch times (May 16, 2012)

Here's a new puzzle for you guys. Any ideas?


----------



## Conch times (May 16, 2012)

Here's a closer look sorry this thing does not take very good pictures.


----------



## carobran (May 16, 2012)

Its a sealed wine or olive oil bottle but thats all I can tell you.


----------



## madman (May 16, 2012)

very nice bottles!


----------



## Conch times (May 16, 2012)

I just thought the stamp was cool, it's th only one I have found like that.







  Here are some of the jars I have found, a least that's what I think they would be called.
  I like the way it looks like they just glued the mouth on.


----------



## surfaceone (May 16, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Conch times
> 
> Here's a closer look sorry this thing does not take very good pictures.


 
 Hey Jay,

 Could'ya transcribe the embossing, please. The photo went all fuzzy on me.

 It's a shoulder sealed bottle. Extra points for that. [8D]

 Lemme suggest a great site on Historic Bottles

 Nice row of jars, too. Does the short guy, second from the right, have a C. S. & Co. mark on the base, by chance?

 I like the 2nd guy from the left, as well. More story, more palaver, please.




From Tod.


----------



## MichaelFla (May 16, 2012)

My dad hit a dig like that in Key West in the late 70s when they were clearing to build some building or other. By the end of it he sold most of what he had found, and I ended up with only a few common bottles. 
 Wish I could get down there and take advantage of the dirt piles. Maybe next time.


----------



## Conch times (May 17, 2012)

I think it reads Richard Dolles Neufchatel. That's the best I can make out. The jar has the letters E B & CO. again real hard to make out but I think that is what it says. Sorry my stories are not better but I don't want to bore anyone plus I don't type very well but I will try to get better.


----------



## surfaceone (May 17, 2012)

> I think it reads Richard Dolles Neufchatel. That's the best I can make out.


 
 Hey Jay,

 If you can find ye old magnifier, I'd really like to know about that embossing.

 I'm gonna say wine, but I really think it might be an Absinthe bottle...

 "NeufchÃ¢tel" is the archaic spelling of the Swiss principality of NeuchÃ¢tel.

Have a look HERE.


----------



## Conch times (May 17, 2012)

I know, I need to get a magnifying glass but the letters are so small they just look like little blobs of glass.
  Here is today's finds, not bad for three hours digging. To be fair two of the inks were from the other day but the rest is from today.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 17, 2012)

Jay...Nice finds, Is the green bottle a "Gargling oil" bottle? (from Lockport NY)...Thanks for sharing your digs, We used to dig on the site of an old lead smelting plant...They hauled a lot of contaminated soil (and bottles) out of there when they had a cleanup.


----------



## Conch times (May 17, 2012)

Good eye you got there, that's exactly what it is unfortunately it has a chip on the top. I usually pass on anything broken but this one has great color.


----------



## Conch times (May 18, 2012)

Look what popped up today, this is my favorite igloo so far. It says J & L E M on it.


----------



## saratogadriver (May 19, 2012)

ARe those wear swirls or color swirls?   If color swirls, that would be a darn near unique bottle.

 Jim G





> ORIGINAL:  Conch times
> 
> Look what popped up today, this is my favorite igloo so far. It says J & L E M on it.


----------



## Conch times (May 19, 2012)

To be honest I would not know the difference, The swirls look like they are molded in the glass to me if that helps.


----------



## surfaceone (May 19, 2012)

Hey Jay,

 That J & IE Moore is very cool. Could'ya get some more photos showing the swirling, please?

 "Have you ever wondered about the 'turtle' ink bottles that are commonly seen
  at bottle shows?  These bottles were originally designed to be attractive to
  school children and were used mainly in school  houses for over thirty years
  from about  1865  until the 1890=D5s.  There are no known pontiled examples,
  nor any known ABM examples.


  Although just about every major manufacturer used these bottles at some point,
  J. & I.E. Moore, of Warren, Massachusetts, was, by far, the largest user of
  this type bottle.  John M. Moore started the business in 1858 under the name
  John M. Moore Co.  Later when his son Isaac joined the company, it became J.
  Moore & Son, and finally J. & I.E. Moore.  According to Isaac Walter Moore,
  grandson of the original founder, the first  Moore bottles were made from
  wooden molds hand-whittled by his grandfather, the founder of the company.


  Although these bottles are known to have been made in various shades of aqua,
  green, amber, and cobolt blue, only the aqua are easy to come by.  The other
  colors, if found, will be expensive.  Amber and emerald green are occasionally
  seen at shows.  I have never seen a cobolt blue for sale at any price.  These
  are in the hands of collectors, and very rarely even come up for sale in
  auctions.  Some companies also used an embossed cardinal on this type bottle. 


  A lot of companies used only a paper label, and no embossing, so if the label
  is missing, there is no way of identifying the manufacturer...
 The  J. & I.E. Moore bottles can be purchased
  for as little as $5.00 for a stained aqua, to mint with label for $75.00 or so.
  The other manufacturers will tend to be higher.  Everyone who is fond of ink
  bottles should have at least one example in his or her collection." From.


----------



## surfaceone (May 19, 2012)

Hey Jay,

 I was busy not finding this article On The World of J&IEM Inks by David Graci while searching previously. It's a good one!




From.


----------



## Conch times (May 19, 2012)

How's it going surfaceone? I will get some better pics up soon. I'm just beat right now we went at it for around 8 hours today. I found some great stuff, hopefully I can get it all cleaned up tomorrow and I will get some pics up. I found my first green cone ink but it has a chipped neck. I kept it anyway it was to good to not take it. I also got a beautiful brown octagon inkwell.  Btw thank you for all of your help and research.


----------



## Conch times (May 20, 2012)

My new favorite ink!


----------



## beendiggin (May 20, 2012)

Man you are really fortunate to be digging so many nice items.  Congrats.  Those inks you keep digging will make an impressive display and a great story  to go along with it.  Great looking amber umbrella!


----------



## Conch times (May 20, 2012)

Thank you for the compliments, trust me I know how lucky we are to get this opportunity that's why we have been hitting these piles so hard. We had a really good day yesterday everyone found some great stuff. Here are the ones I have just hit with the hose real quick.


----------



## MichaelFla (May 20, 2012)

Awesome bottles! What's the little square one on the far left behind the inks?


----------



## Conch times (May 20, 2012)

It says east Indian on one side and corn paint on the other, I have no idea what it was. It does have a small puncture womb on the bottom. The pile seems to be getting more scarce so I have Been keeping the chipped ones now.


----------



## Conch times (May 20, 2012)

Here are some better pics.





 This looks like it was a cap for something.





  This one had a crude looking spoon of some kind inside is what it looks like.





  Any info or feedback would be appreciated thanks
  Btw I'm not sure if this multiple pic thing is going to work but here it goes.


----------



## surfaceone (May 21, 2012)

Hey Jay,

 The dose cap looks like it belongs atop a John Wyeth.




From.

 Here's a previous discussion on East Indian Corn Paint.

 Mallinckrodt Chemical Works history is HERE.






 From Digger Odell.






 This looks like a tiny bottle with an applicator or swab.


----------



## Conch times (May 21, 2012)

Thanks again surFaceone for your spot on info once again. I tried to pm you for some info but apparently your a very popular dude cause your box was full.


----------



## Conch times (May 21, 2012)

Here are some new pics 
  This one says J C Piodela key westfla.





  These are some of the medicine bottles





  N. Java N.Y. Is all I can make out on this one, any ideas?





  This one is only about 3" high




















  Sorry, I'm no photographer that's for sure.


----------



## Conch times (May 22, 2012)

Hmmmm no comments you guys must be getting bored,lets see if these will get you going.







  One of my favorites.


























  Thi one says U S Marine Hospital on it.










  Any info would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Wheelah23 (May 22, 2012)

Defninitely get us some better pictures of this... What a cool bottle!






Somebody found your bottle in 2004, but never got a response... Hopefully somebody can chime in and tell us about this awesome piece of American history!!!


----------



## epackage (May 22, 2012)

Pic's number 2, 6, 7 and 8 are all nice stuff. 2 is a Doyles Hops Bitters and 6 is a nice pepper sauce bottle...Keep em' coming...[]


----------



## surfaceone (May 23, 2012)

Hey Jay,

 Another stimulating smÃ¶rgÃ¥sbord of most southerly glass. Thanks for sharing your discoveries with us. I, for one, am having the most fun seeing your finds & enjoying your enthusiasm for the hunt, and passion for the preservation. You and Rick have found the piles of a lifetime! [8D]

 I love going through excavated piles of dirt and debris. Some of my best bottles have been ripped outta the ground by heavy excavators, dropped in a truck, run down the road, and dumped again. I consider every survivor a gift from the bottle godz. You're right, it is amazing.

 While looking up ole "JC Piodela," and I gotta axe you is it J.G. Piodela, rather than "JC"? So I'm looking at the 1906 Key West Directory, and there's the listing for "US Marine Hospital -- At junction of Front, Fleming and Emma Sts; Surgeon Chas E Banks medical officer in charge, Carl Steir pharmacist." on page 36.






 I wanna know more of the embossing, and see the bottom of the US MArine Hospital, please.

 So back to Jose, yes Jose G. Piodela, or as he's listed in Polk's 1906 Directory, page 218:

 "PIODELA, JOSE GMO (I suspect the GMO is for Guillermo), 
 Wholesale and Retail Dealer in
 Wines, liquors and Cigars 1123 Division, Tel 71,
 Front cor Duval, Tel 692, P O Box 416, and Propr
 Soutern Bottling Works, h 210 Simonton  (See
 right side lines)" From. 

 I think this is a nice early Crown Cap. What's the lip look like? Does it have a big "P" on the base? Any maker's marks? This one sold @electronic auction for $80.99 on August 22, 2011.This Piodela Hutch sold for $249.39 on Jul 12, 2011. They are desireable to the tune of many dollars.

 Is there any embossing on this guy, and how tall is it? More photos, please.






 I'm thinking not Pepper Sauce. Lime juice, maybe, or more likely a British Cordial... But, then I noticed this 




From.  and got all distracted, he digressed.

 This one, may be a fancy Ketchup:






 Any markings?

 I really like this little, cologne or hair oil bottle:






 Has your Vinol got the "Private Mould, dated 1894" language on the base?

 Is your "favorite" a Doyles? I'm not seeing the embossing. A bottle photography suggestion, sir, from a fan, if you can crop your photos at Bucket o'photos. I think it would show off the bottles better. Here's a great page on Asa Soule, see also Soule's Folly. And don't forget Glenn Poch on Asa Soule and the Hop Bitters Co.




From Peachridge Glass.






 From A great Baseball page on the Rochester Hop Bitters.


----------



## Conch times (May 23, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments once again, I'm on my way out to work but when I get home I will get the pics and info you guys asked for posted. Thanks again.


----------



## SAbottles (May 23, 2012)

Hi Jay & Surface; the tall twisty one is for coconut oil. Herewith a picture of Sweetoil bottles from "Bottles & Bygones" - one of them still with its contents:


----------



## Conch times (May 23, 2012)

OK, let's start with this one 






  It has this on it LIQUEUR DU PERE KERMANN DSIEUZAC BORDEAUX 
  The s in th 5th word is actually backwards.


----------



## cyberdigger (May 23, 2012)

Well, there you have it.. French pear brandy.. without any embossing I'd have been convinced it was a ketchup or pepper sauce.. !


----------



## Conch times (May 23, 2012)

I know I know the pics suck but I would not know how to get the pics from my camera to this thing, so I have to take the pics with the iPad.

  So I tried powerheads trick and used a light to get a better pic but it did not go to well.
  Here it is anyways.


----------



## Conch times (May 23, 2012)

The vinol does say private mould patented April 19, 1898


----------



## MichaelFla (May 23, 2012)

On the French bottle... 'Pere' actually means 'father.' I don't speak French very well, but from what I can determine A. Kermann, Oscar Sieuzac, and F. Cazanove were monks and were in business together (in varying combinations). It seems their primary product was vermouth... "Elixir beneficial to the Abbey of St. Maur - Vermouth Queyries, Superior Scented" is what it said on the labels.
 Apparently the Abbey of St Maur was in the Bordeaux region of France.


----------



## epackage (May 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Conch times
> 
> The vinol does say private mould patented April 19, 1898


 Don't take this the wrong way but there as so many of them out there that people should start putting them in with the recycling...[]

 They display nice though...

 The Marine Hospital bottles are fairly common but very cool in this form because of the anchor. They came in a number of different sizes...Jim


----------



## epackage (May 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Conch times
> 
> It has this on it LIQUEUR DU PERE KERMANN DSIEUZAC BORDEAUX
> The s in th 5th word is actually backwards.


 
 Here it is with the label on the lower left...


----------



## Conch times (May 23, 2012)

I don't care how common they are I keep em, the most common bottles in the pile are these black beer bottles that we have been calling "pirates bud lights".   I have a cooler under the house with at least 150 of them in it.


----------



## epackage (May 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Conch times
> 
> I don't care how common they are I keep em, the most common bottles in the pile are these black beer bottles that we have been calling "pirates bud lights".   I have a cooler under the house with at least 150 of them in it.


 ARRRRGGGHH Matey...[]


----------



## Conch times (May 24, 2012)

Here's a couple new pics, I kinda like the way the light shows the color off.


----------



## epackage (May 24, 2012)

Nice finds, the first one is a Hock Wine, they come in several different colors and are sought after by collectors for that reason and there tall form. They are mainly from Germany...


----------



## Conch times (May 25, 2012)

Playing with the spotlight again.






  This one is all blue, I guess the light was to bright. 











  I found this one today, it still has the stopper in it but it's broken.


----------



## epackage (May 25, 2012)

The inks look great, I like how it washed out the color but left the neck and lip blue...


----------



## Conch times (May 25, 2012)

Me too, it would be cool to see it all blue though. The light is probably to bright like I said but the bottles balance on it so it will have to do for now.


----------



## hemihampton (May 26, 2012)

I like beer bottles, got any beer bottles with names on them? LEON.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 26, 2012)

This bottle was from a small town near Buffalo NY where I lived for a few years....A friend and fellow forum member, Cazdigger, gifted me the one I have, I will have to check it out when I get some time and tell you what the opposite side says....(It's the initials of the proprieter)...This bottle has a very similar form and dimensions to the Gargling oil bottle from Lockport NY. from earlier in your post. It amazes me that this bottle made it all the way to Florida.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 26, 2012)

North Java NY


----------



## cyberdigger (May 26, 2012)

There's some fascinating photography on this thread.. fun to look at, thanks for the show Conch! []


----------



## Conch times (May 26, 2012)

Going hunting today, I hope to have some new pics up later.


----------



## Powerhead (May 26, 2012)

Any Ideas on this little guy??


----------



## Powerhead (May 26, 2012)

top


----------



## Powerhead (May 26, 2012)

bottom


----------



## epackage (May 26, 2012)

It's part of a Cruet Set, held vinegar, oil, honey, relish. Many times there were 5 or 6 differnet little cruets, with tops in different shapes, and often with metal caps depending on their use. The bottoms were all the same and fit into a metal holder
  Here's what they would look like...


----------



## Powerhead (May 26, 2012)

Any info on this one?

*Jotto & Son

 Druggists

 Duval St.

 Key West, FL *


----------



## Powerhead (May 26, 2012)

Correction: 

 It says, J. Otto & Son


----------



## epackage (May 26, 2012)

Is it a clear bottle filled with mud or an amber bottle? It would have been a typical pharmacy bottle holding cough syrup or some other concoction, it may be worth a good penny being from such a sparsely populated area back in the day..


----------



## Powerhead (May 26, 2012)

Yes. It's clear. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## MichaelFla (May 26, 2012)

I don't know anything about it, but I like it! Can we see it cleaned up?


----------



## Conch times (May 26, 2012)

We hit it hard again today, I'm so beat right now it's not even funny!
  This is all I have the energy to clean tonight though. 
 Last week I found a twin for my amber umbrella ink, this week I found a twin for the cobalt blue one.






  I love to get these things, I just took a swipe and there was the bottom of it starting me in the face I knew right away what it was but when I pulled it out and it was blue I went crazy!


----------



## epackage (May 26, 2012)

I wish I was in on this diggin...[]


----------



## surfaceone (May 26, 2012)

> I pulled it out and it was blue I went crazy!


 
 Hey Jay,

 Not only that, but you went all fuzzy, too. [8D]

 I'm looking froward to seeing more of your gleanings after a spot of cleaning...

 "MARINE HOSPITAL

 THE urgent need for a hospital where sick seamen could be cared for was early manifest in Key West.
 The allowances for ports south of the Potomac at that time, were, "for suitable boarding, lodging and nursing three 'dollars per week; for necessary medicines, the usual apothecary rates; for medical services twenty-five cents for each day, when the aggregate time for which they are rendered shall average less than twenty-five days to each patient. When the average time to each patient amounts to more than twenty-five days, and the number of patients does not exceed ten, six dollars and twenty- five cents for each patient, and when there is a greater number than ten, three dollars and twelve and a half cents for each patient; and for funeral charge six dollars."

 This was so inadequate that it was presented by the grand inquest of the county as a grievance demanding redress. In 1835 Mr. William A. Whitehead thus called attention to the urgent need for a marine hospital at this port:
 "An object long had in view by the citizens of Key West is the establishment here of a marine hospital, or accommodation for the sick of a more general character than exist at present.

 "The want of public institutions, where the destitute and diseased seaman may obtain the relief of which he stands in need, must always be an evil deeply felt in every mercantile community; and our peculiar situation renders it especially necessary that there should be greater comforts within the reach of the sick, than are now to be obtained upon the island under the present administration of the marine hospital fund.

 "Situated as Key West is, it is calculated at all times to become a receptacle for the sick of vessels leaving the ports of West Florida, Alabama and Louisiana, and also of those bound to the northward from the coast of Mexico, as there is no port offering equal advantages as a stopping place, and none between Charleston and Pensacola possessing the superior attraction of a hospital. Such being the case, seamen are brought here sick to be left to the care of strangers, dependent upon private charity (there being no municipal regulations for their support), and the hospital fund of the United States for their nursing and subsistence.

 "We would therefore recommend an application to congress, through our delegate, for the establishment here of some public accommodations for the sick seaman, whereby his comfort may be in some measure secured while incapacitated by disease- to which all are liable-from pursuing his usual avocations."

 In February, 1836, the territorial delegate from Florida, Colonel Joseph M. White, introduced in congress a resolution inquiring "into the expediency of providing at Key West greater comforts for the sick and disabled seamen than the present regulations for the disbursement of the Marine Hospital Funds will admit of their receiving."
 This was a step, but it did not go far enough for our citizens, who had set out to have an hospital established here, and would be satisfied with nothing less.

 A memorial was prepared and forwarded to congress, setting forth the many reasons why such an institution was specially needed here, "not only for our own seamen, but likewise for those navigating vessels carrying on the trade of St. Marks, Apalachicola" (then two of the principal cotton shipping ports of the United States), Mobile, New Orleans, and other ports: "Key West being so situated as to be the most favorable stopping place for all vessels engaged in the commerce of the gulf, that may have sickness on board, and for the many shipwrecked seamen brought into Key West."

 After a few years their efforts were rewarded, and in 1844 the Marine Hospital on Emma Street, at the foot of Fleming, was erected. During the Civil War, and again in the Spanish- American War, it was used by the navy." From.





Florida Memory.


----------



## Conch times (May 26, 2012)

That's a cool pic surfaceone, I see that building everyday.


----------



## carobran (May 27, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: Conch times
> 
> Playing with the spotlight again.
> 
> ...


 
 Be careful not to set the bottles on the spotlight if its hot,would hate too see one of those cobalt umbrellas get cracked.[]


----------



## Conch times (May 27, 2012)

Thanks for the advise, it never crossed my mind.


----------



## Conch times (May 28, 2012)

I'm just to tired to clean any more today, but here's a couple of pics.





















  There's some good stuff in the buckets, I'll get it cleaned up better soon.


----------



## Conch times (Jun 2, 2012)

What's up fellas, sorry for the delay but the old bag was giving me crap over my current obsession. I can't help it I like lookin around the site and hearing what's going on in the world of bottles. So heres some new pics for you guys to look at, as usual I love the feedback so give it up good or bad!














  No idea what this is any ideas?






































  Not a bottle but still cool.




  As usual sorry for my photography skills! Hope everyone still enjoys!


----------



## epackage (Jun 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Conch times
> 
> What's up fellas, sorry for the delay but the old bag was giving me crap over my current obsession.


 The first line probably coulda used on of these  [] or this [8D]....just sayin'....Jim


*I'm interested in finding out what this is too...*











*I love this little flask, I would love to trade you something for it...*


----------



## Conch times (Jun 2, 2012)

Why would I put a smiley face? That would insinuate a joke, trust me that was no joke she's a peach!
  Anyways, that glass box has PAT. jAN 2. 1977. on it.  It's the only one we have found in the pile so far.
  As for the flask it's my only one so I don't think I would let it go but I would like to see what you had in mind to trade! I love bottles so who knows maybe we can work something out.


----------



## MichaelFla (Jun 2, 2012)

What is the embossing on the little brown flask? Does that say "TryIt"? And what's on the aqua ladies leg type bottle?


----------



## epackage (Jun 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Conch times
> 
> Why would I put a smiley face? That would insinuate a joke, trust me that was no joke she's a peach!
> Anyways, that glass box has PAT. jAN 2. 1977. on it.  It's the only one we have found in the pile so far.
> As for the flask it's my only one so I don't think I would let it go but I would like to see what you had in mind to trade! I love bottles so who knows maybe we can work something out.


 Maybe so, but it's really not the type of thing I would share with a large group of people I don't know personally..That's just me though..

 If you like the flask I won't bother with a trade, it's a nice thing for the window so enjoy it...Jim


----------



## Conch times (Jun 2, 2012)

Yes it says try it on the flask.
  The other one has K A N A N G A going around the bottle.it also has a name on the neck in cursive but I can't make it out.yea yea I know get a magnifying glass!


----------



## epackage (Jun 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Conch times
> 
> Anyways, that glass box has PAT. jAN 2. 1977


 1877??


----------



## MichaelFla (Jun 2, 2012)

Not the Kananga... The pic above it.


----------



## Plumbata (Jun 2, 2012)

That 1877 patent item may be the reservoir of an old coal oil stove:

 http://www.google.com/patents?id=4wxiAAAAEBAJ&pg=PA6&dq=reservoir&hl=en&sa=X&ei=mGrKT-byA6ad2QX02fXZCw&ved=0CDoQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=reservoir&f=false

 The cross section of the reservoir seems to fit your piece, but I don't know if it was intended to be rectangular or round. Best I could come up with.


----------



## Conch times (Jun 2, 2012)

If you knew me you would know that I joke about EVERYTHING! I forget that this sight is so big, here in our little town everyone knows everyone and they all know how I live to rag on the wife but it is all in good fun. I would also walk through any obstacle to make her life even a hint better so it's a fair trade, sorry I did not mean to offend anyone.


----------



## Conch times (Jun 2, 2012)

If you knew me you would know that I joke about EVERYTHING! I forget that this sight is so big, here in our little town everyone knows everyone and they all know how I live to rag on the wife but it is all in good fun. I would also walk through any obstacle to make her life even a hint better so it's a fair trade, sorry I did not mean to offend anyone.


----------



## MichaelFla (Jun 2, 2012)

Patent 185908 Coal Oil Stove Sheet 4

 Sheet 3 of this makes it look round


----------



## Conch times (Jun 2, 2012)

Oops got so excited I posted that one twice.  The aqua lady's leg says VIN DE BAYARD on it.


----------



## epackage (Jun 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Plumbata
> 
> That 1877 patent item may be the reservoir of an old coal oil stove:
> 
> ...


 Looks right whether the end product ended up round or oblong, nice find ...[]


----------



## Plumbata (Jun 2, 2012)

Perhaps they made a single burner variety and also a larger ovate or double-burner stove which used a reservoir like the one posted? Considering how it was made (and the top being unfinished) I can't imagine that thing being used for much else aside from serving as a fuel reservoir of some sort or another.


----------



## MichaelFla (Jun 2, 2012)

Yeah, the side image is spot-on. Maybe a later, smaller version or a change to the original design.


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 2, 2012)

Hey Jay,

 Let us help you, sir, by identifying the embossing on the bottles when you post them please. The above is the Kananga Water, I presume. Same same on the idea of Florida Water..

 I was unaware of the "spiritual cleaning" aspect of their use, prior to your inquiry.

"FLORIDA WATER
 and
 KANANGA WATER​ 
 Florida Water is a 19th century formula for a commercially-prepared toilet water (see below for a definition of toilet water) that blends an array of floral essential oils in a water-alcohol base. The name refers to the fabled Fountain of Youth said to have been located in Florida.

 A similar toilet water is Kananga Water, which is built upon a foundation of essential oil of Cananga odorata, also known as Ylang Ylang (which may be closer to its pronunciation in its native growth region of Indonesia and adjacent areas). Commercial kananga plantations were established in Jamaica in the 19th century by the British.

 Both Florida Water and Kananga Water are widely used in rituals of home protection and spiritual cleaning, to scent bowls of water set out for the spirits of the dead, as a basis for making an ink-dyed scrying water, and for other ritual and cosmetic purposes among people of African-diaspora descent in the United States and the Caribbean. A third 19th century commercial perfume with magical associations is Hoyt's Cologne, which is used among African-American hoodoo practitioners to draw gambling luck." From.






 "Classically rich, heady fragrance of tropical blossoms. A Caribbean favorite.

 Perfect as an after shave and after-bath body splash.

 Along with Florida Water and a few others, Kananga Water is much favored by practioners of VooDoo, Hoo-Doo and Santeria." From.

 **************************
 The "Crary & Company" is a mustard, I believe.

 **************************

 Here's a previous thread on Kendall's Spavin Cure.

 *************************

 "BURDSALL'S 

 ARNICA LINIMENT 

 An Infallible Care for 
 Burns, Scalds, Sprains, Rheumatism, Gun Shot Wounds,
 Pain In the Limbs and Back, Chilblains, etc.
 A SINGLE APPLICATION 
 allays the pain from a bum or scald the instant it Is applied.
 No family should be without it.
 For Sale by all Druggists " From The Country Gentleman, 1865.






 Don'tcha just love the crazing that overtakes some old crockery.


----------



## Conch times (Jun 2, 2012)

Very interesting as usual surfaceone, thank you.


----------



## Conch times (Jun 2, 2012)

This is all I have cleaned up right now.
  Worcestershire sauce bottles.





  The old pirate bud light, tons of these in the pile.





  This one has that rainbow color thing going on for some reason, common bottle to the pile but the color is cool.






























  Anyone seen one like this before?


----------



## Conch times (Jun 3, 2012)

You can't really tell here but this one is a light purple color, I like the bubbles in the top.


----------



## ncbred (Jun 3, 2012)

Could the rectangular thing possibly have been a battery and held acid like some of the self winding clock jars?


----------



## Conch times (Jun 5, 2012)

It's a sad day here in paradise, the trucks started hauling off our bottle gold mine today. If they keep there pace it will all be gone in about 10 days. although the great key west 2012 bottle dig is over I still have a gaggle of bottles to go through and clean up. I will post the ones I can't figure out, which will probably be most.


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey Jay,

 Sorry to hear of the piles moving. Do you know their destination. Perhaps you'll have further opportunity to dig, now that they've been uprooted again.

 Your last bubbly guy looks like an early machine made food bottle, that has started to turn in the sun. Pickled something or other, I should imagine. I like the bubbles.

 This guy:






 is very cool to my eyes. I'm thinking an ink from a fancy desk set. Would it have interlocked with something? I'm having a little trouble seeing all the details of it.

 Are the Worcestershires all from Lea & Perrins, or other makers?

 Am I seeing a "Taylor's French Cologne?" From where? Looks like a Hoyt's copy cat, from here in the cheap seats.


----------



## Conch times (Jun 6, 2012)

Yea we are bummed to see the pile being removed but we still have some time this weekend to dig. Those three together are all lea & perrins bottles. The colone bottle says its from Atlanta Georgia.


----------



## Conch times (Jun 7, 2012)

I rescued this one out of one of the dump trucks today. I climbed up the side while the driver was waiting for his paperwork and there it was just sitting there waiting to be picked.
  It says Brady crotine a sure cure for all headaches. Yet another one I have not seen in the pile before, just makes it more sad to see it go. On the funny side though we told one of the drivers that we found a bottle in the pile that was worth $1000 bucks and we would buy any that he brought back. I'm sure he called the other trucks and told them so it will be interesting to see if they bring any back tomorrow.


----------



## Conch times (Jun 8, 2012)

I got this one today, another rescue from a dump truck. Now I have found and posted one of these before but it was a clear one. This one is aqua and the glass is so weird how it gets thick and then thin all throughout the bottle.pics are not to good but you can get the idea.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jun 8, 2012)

> got this one today, another rescue from a dump truck. Now I have found and posted one of these before but it was a clear one. This one is aqua and the glass is so weird how it gets thick and then thin all throughout the bottle.pics are not to good but you can get the idea.


 Conch times.  This med bottle is a great example of one being made with a improperly blown parison.  The bottle maker was not in control of the formed first stage of making a bottle come out with good distribution.

 The round bottle pictured above this bottle also had a problem that resulted from the parison swinging when the final mold was closed around it.  It resulted in bottom edge thinness that would have easily broken if the bottom edge of the bottle was bumped against a table edge or something in it's path.

 You have sure been getting some neat old glass products.  I would like to have that "/ G.L.H & CO. " bottle; if you want to sell it.  It is a good example of poor parison creation.   RED Matthews


----------



## Conch times (Jun 8, 2012)

So what exactly is ponds extract? 





  Pic sucks but it has 1846 on the bottom, I'm sure this is not the the born on date. Does anyone know what this number meant?





  Can't help it I like the spotlight pics!


----------



## epackage (Jun 8, 2012)

This is one of the first product's from the Pond's people. The 1846 on the bottom of the bottle is not the year of manufacture, but rather the year the T. T. Pond Co. was formed. 

 In 1846. Mr. Pond extracted a healing tea from witch hazel, with which he discovered he could heal small cuts and other ailments. Soon after, the product would be known as "Pond's Extract".


----------



## Conch times (Jun 9, 2012)

Someone was asking about embossed beer bottles, I have not looked through all of mine yet but this one has some writing on the bottom.
  Its hard to make out in the pic but it says. Peter doelger brewing co inc new York


----------



## Conch times (Jun 9, 2012)

Got a few more cleaned up.
  This one is my favorite color.





  Another one in brown this one has a cork in it.










  This one looks like a mini Florida water but there's no writing on it.





  This one just looks like nothing special but it has an anchor on the bottom.









  Don't know what this was for but there was a lot of them in the pile.







































  Even though inks are my favorite kind of bottle I have like 50 of these cones in aqua so if anyone is interested let me know.


----------



## Conch times (Jun 11, 2012)

I found this little guy today looks like a B on it. It almost looks like it has a grove in the mouth like a pour spout.


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 11, 2012)

> Don't know what this was for but there was a lot of them in the pile.


 
 Hey Jay,

 This is a "figural" barrel mustard jar. I'm always glad to see them, whether plain or embossed.

 This one, I think is a good one:






 Is there any other embossing? I think this may be a "Doc" Pemberton product.






 "John Pemberton was born in 1831 in Knoxville, Georgia. He attended pharmacy school, and owned an apothecary and soda fountain in Columbus, Georgia at 11 7th Street. He'd fought for The Confederacy during the Civil War, and appears to have become addicted to morphine after being wounded in The War. After the war, Pemberton moved to Atlanta and started making and selling patent medicines such as Globe Flower Cough Syrup, Extract of Stillingia, Triplex Liver Pills, and Lemon & Orange Elixer. One of Pemberton's biggest selling items was French Wine of Coca..." From.

 "In a two-story red brick building on Marietta Street, Atlanta, home of Pemberton Chemical Company - Dr. J. S. Pemberton, President - bottles were being filled with Pemberton's Stylingia, Globe Flower Cough Syrup, Indian Queen Hair Dye, Wine of Coca, and Coca-Cola. That was way back in '88, and little did this old chemist know that he had formulated a drink that was to quench the parched throats of a thirsty world..." From Dennis Smith / celerycola.




From.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 11, 2012)

Some interesting bottles in your mix! Great finds.


----------



## Conch times (Jun 12, 2012)

First one of these I have seen, it says HAAS & RYTTENBERG. 510 BROADWAY  N.Y. On it


----------



## Conch times (Jun 15, 2012)

I must be slackin no comments lately, let's see if I can get you guys going. 
  This one says J Otto & son
  Druggists
  Duval st
  Key west fla





  This one is Manns Cologne.





  No clue on this one, it's got threads so it might not be that old right?





  This one says John wyeth & Bro
          BEEF JUICE















  This one says burnham's 
  Clam
  Bouillon
  E.S. burnham co.
  New York





  I think you guys can see this one, woo! Hoo! One good pic out of 100. 





  Broken lip and all, I love this bottle it's the only one we found like this! Any ideas?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 15, 2012)

Maybe you just a new guy anymore or aren't asking questions? IDK


----------



## Conch times (Jun 15, 2012)

I love any feedback good or bad, I just did not want to were out my welcome by asking to many questions. When ever I try to do research I usually end up here anyways so that's why I post my stuff here it's more personal to get the info first hand as opposed to an old post.sorry did not mean to ruffle your feathers bottle god.


----------



## MichaelFla (Jun 15, 2012)

The threaded lip one looks like it has the Colgate & Co logo on it. 

 Small mouth external thread finishes were used, though rarely, on some mouth-blown liquor flasks and perfume/toiletry bottles dating back to the mid-1870s.  External screw threads on mouth-blown bottles are relatively more common (though still not typical) beginning in the 1890s on liquor flasks, some perfume/toiletry bottles, and various condiment and sauce bottles (Clint 1976). From

 Provided that is the Colgate & Co logo... Colgate & Co started using this name in 1857 (though they had been around since 1806), and used it until 1928 when they merged with Palmolive-Peet. From

 I like that little cologne. Something about that basic shape appeals to me.

 The green one is a capers bottle. They are fairly common, though they seem to be attracting more of an audience than they used to. Maybe it's the color?


----------



## epackage (Jun 15, 2012)

What Mike said above, I like the Otto Medicine bottle...[]


----------



## MichaelFla (Jun 15, 2012)

I assumed the fact that I liked the Otto went without saying [][]


----------



## Conch times (Jun 15, 2012)

We found three different sizes of the Otto bottle, the same with the porter and ridgell bottles. Im surprised that the green one is so common, being as we only found the one.  Still cool though I like the color.


----------



## epackage (Jun 15, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Conch times
> 
> We found three different sizes of the Otto bottle, the same with the porter and ridgell bottles. Im surprised that the green one is so common, being as we only found the one.  Still cool though I like the color.


 Everyone loves the Capers bottles, they came in numerous forms and are usually green like that....they make for great window displays..


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 16, 2012)

> burnham's
> Clam
> Bouillon
> E.S. burnham co.
> New York


 
 Hey Jay,

 I like it. I think you have the "Trial Size."




1895 Ad.






 "From the New York Times, 6 Jan. 1941, "East Orange, N. J., Jan. 5 - Elmer S. Burnham, founder and retired president of the E. S. Burnham Packing Company of New York, which he established in 1890, died here last night at his residence, 67 Watson Avenue, after a short illness. Born in Deerfield, Mich., 87 years ago, he was a grain broker in Chicago before entering the packing business. A son, S. M. Burnham, lives in Florida." The subject of this notice was Elmer S. Burnham (1855-1941).

 Burnham's in New York began as E. S. Burnham Co. Manufacturers Grocers' Specialties at 120 Gansevoort St. around 1894, and moved to 53-61 Gansevoort in 1897. They were located here until 1929. Their products were groceries, produce, and druggist sundries. Apparently the sundries included medicinal tonics and extracts, as well as clam bouillon.

 This is the top of a flyer for Burnham's Great Restorative Tonic combining beef, wine and iron. The bottom of the same flyer mentions Burnham's Clam Bouillon.

 Regarding Burnham's bouillon The American Druggist and Pharmaceutical Record of 8 October 1900 (vol. xxxvii, no. 8) wrote, "It was conclusively proven in the Spanish-American War that the Clam Bouillon of the E. S. Burnham Company was an invaluable preparation, both as a food and as a tonic. When arrangements for supplies for hospital use were being made by the Red Cross Society, and careful investigation was made by the society into the respective merits of every product, the E. S. Burnham Company was among the favored number and received a small order for their Clam Bouillon. Within a short time they received duplicate orders ... With the public Burnham's has been a popular article for several seasons..."

 This notice for Burnham's Clam Bouillon appeared in The Medical Current, vol. x, 1894. A similar ad appeared in the Medical Record, 27 June 1903.

 The Marco Island Florida.com website says that E. S. Burnham established a clam factory at Caxambas on Marco Island in 1904. Marco Island is located on the southwest coast of Florida near Naples.

 Another Burnham product was a forerunner to today's jello, a powdered dessert gelatin called Hasty Jellycon. This ad for Hasty Jellycon can be found in the Google digitized book, Tried and True: A Collection of Approved Recipes (p. 192), published 1907.

 The facade overlooking Gansevoort Street also has several signs, some of which may be signs for Burnham's. See the next image for more...

 The Gansevoort Market Historic District Designation Report (New York City Landmarks Preservation Commission, 2003, pg. 167) describes. "the unusual flatiron-shaped store-and-loft building at 53-61 Gansevoort Street (1887, Dunn), which housed E. S. Burnham & Co., clam canners." The report gives the following information on Burnham: "E.S. Burnham & Co. / E.S. Burnham Packing Co., canned goods and, later, druggist sundries, remained in this location until around 1929. Elmer S. Burnham (c. 1854-1941), born in Michigan, began as a grain broker in Chicago prior to establishing his packing business. Among Burnham's products were clam chowder and clam bouillon. From 1905 to 1929, the E.S. Burnham Packing Co. operated a clam cannery on Marco Island, Florida." From.






 So it's a Florida bottle. and it's good for you!






 A previous discussion on Mystery Burnham...


----------



## Conch times (Jun 16, 2012)

Hello everyone, this is mostly reposts but I felt like playing with the spotlight.
  Congress water







  Unmarked little blue guy, any ideas?









  Piso's cure






  Unmarked beer I would guess?





  Yellow pickle.


----------



## Conch times (Jun 17, 2012)

Hello everyone and Happy Fathers Day!  
  I have some new pics but today is different. 
  I have just learned that my buddy is selling a boat that I really want so if anyone following this post is interested in anything I have shown let me know. I hate to let any go but it's summertime in key west and I need a boat. Thanks.


----------



## Conch times (Jun 23, 2012)

What are the chances of this happening, a perfect heart punched out of this one and I swear it came out just like this.





  On other new York pharmacist bottle, we seem to find a lot of stuff from new York.





  This one says Eddy and Eddy St. Louis on it


----------

